# EMT-B, no experience, looking for first job/volunteer work in Colorado. Help..please?



## srowell (Jan 6, 2010)

It seems as if everybody wants at least 1 year of experience before they will even consider hiring you.  I am looking for an emt-b job or a place where I can volunteer and at least get my foot in the door as an EMT with no previous experience.  Does anyone have any recommendations as to where I can look or know of any departments/companies that take volunteers here in Colorado?

Any help would be much appreciated, thank you! ^_^
-srb


----------



## ethomas9449 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I'm in a similar dilemma, I've applied to quite a few places, no returns. Volunteering is the base, and then employment I presume. But I live in the middle of nowhere. Best thing to do is apply even if they aren't hiring they'll keep you on file for the future.


----------



## pulaski (Jan 6, 2010)

I lived in Ouray for a while, love it, sad to go.  They have a "paid volunteer" system there.  They will put you on the schedule as a B.  Approx $30/24 hr shift just to be on call + $75/transport.  I can't say enough good things about Ouray County EMS, good teachers willing to show you the ropes, correct you sternly when needed and the I's and P's have a variety of experience before coming to Ouray (lots of good stories).  However, it is hard to find a source of income there unless you are commuting to Telluride in the winter.  Winter calls are slow, you might get one/month.  Summer is crazy busy, that's when they need the most help.  Also Mountain Rescue is volunteer and awesome peeps as well.  A lot of people do both, the trick is finding steady income elsewhere.  Let me know if you want more specific info about that area.


----------



## EMT (Jan 7, 2010)

You need to volunteer first, employment comes next. And usually employing ambulance corps. want 2 years, not one. 

Good Luck,
Dillon


----------



## masquedxangel (Jan 8, 2010)

In Colorado there are a ton of Search and Rescue groups. Your best bet is to volunteer with one for a year or two - if they know you have a certification you'll be used a lot for the medical side of things once they find the person in need of rescue. I'm applying for the SAR group down where I live, they always need more help!


----------

